# DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE NAME OF THIS PLANT IS ?



## isaacdiaz953 (Dec 8, 2015)

?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 8, 2015)

maybe this? hakonechloa fubuki

https://www.google.com/search?q=orn...XWXCSUQ_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=hakonechloa+fubuki


----------



## Del_ (Dec 8, 2015)

isaacdiaz953 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure it is this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=var...W50s3JAhVK2mMKHRtzBSkQsAQIHA&biw=1680&bih=913


----------



## Zale (Dec 8, 2015)

+1 on being liriope. Very common.


----------



## isaacdiaz953 (Dec 9, 2015)

THANK YOU THAT IS THE ONE 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodTruk (Dec 18, 2015)

We call it Monkey Grass around here. Very common. You pic looks like a variation (of which I'm sure there are many) Very hardy; you can weed eat it down to the roots and it'll be back in about a month in summer.


----------

